# New Shop Just Moving In



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, after about a year of searching and coming very close on a different one, I finally pulled the trigger on a new shop. We now have running water, heat, 230V for the real welders, yard space, just about anything I could need at this point.

We are still in the process of getting set up, still a couple weeks away. I need to finish painting (as you can see in the pics), set up the office with the other desk, install the compressed air piping, ect.

Here are a few pics of our progress


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

heres the garage area. Still messy from getting set up.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats - good luck getting set up


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats, looks like a nice shop.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

yeah good luck with the new spot how is the shop space looks very narrow compared to your last place.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

cat320;1297006 said:


> yeah good luck with the new spot how is the shop space looks very narrow compared to your last place.


Its actually wider than the old space, its just packed up with every tool I own all over the place right now so its looking small in the pics.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres a better shot looking towards the front of the shop from the garage door. I'm thinking that next summer I will finish the build out upstairs and turn the left side into a kitchen/employee type area that will have the refrigerator, sink, etc and then the other side will be a conference room. Those are my thoughts on what to do with it now at least.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks good collin. Are you gonna be able to store all your salt at the new shop? Is it closer to your service area? Keep the pics rolling.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great looking shop. It looks like you have quite a bit of room now.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ANA Proscapes;1297087 said:


> Looks good collin. Are you gonna be able to store all your salt at the new shop? Is it closer to your service area? Keep the pics rolling.


Yes, I'll now be able to have the office, shop and salt all in one location. The shop is located much more central to our 3 main service areas, and even opened up quick routes to 2 new markets very close, which was key in deciding on this location.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

merrimacmill;1297127 said:


> Yes, I'll now be able to have the office, shop and salt all in one location. The shop is located much more central to our 3 main service areas, and even opened up quick routes to 2 new markets very close, which was key in deciding on this location.


Just don't let the land loard know you love the location he will jack up the rent year year lol.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

merrimacmill;1297127 said:


> Yes, I'll now be able to have the office, shop and salt all in one location. The shop is located much more central to our 3 main service areas, and even opened up quick routes to 2 new markets very close, which was key in deciding on this location.


Being close to your service area is key. but being able to get into new areas because of the shop location is awesome. There is definitely a lot of snow removal in that area. Kudos too you.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks great. How many sq ft do you have?


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice congrats


----------



## patw18 (Jul 1, 2011)

looks awesome man!! any chance u will make any more videos?? im dying to see more haha


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

patw18;1297912 said:


> looks awesome man!! any chance u will make any more videos?? im dying to see more haha


Check out the "Sno fighter" video on protechs web site or on youtube. Collins company is in it.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ANA Proscapes;1297918 said:


> Check out the "Sno fighter" video on protechs web site or on youtube. Collins company is in it.


That pro-tech video has me so amped up about it all that I will be most definitely making some videos this year. We are planning on putting quite a bit of effort into it this time around. Going to be hard to compare to pro-techs though.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

Any new pics of the shop or new equip?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks good, pretty jealous over here...someday!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ANA Proscapes;1318975 said:


> Any new pics of the shop or new equip?


I haven't had much time to get too set up and really move the office to the new location completely. But anyways, heres a few shots so far. Things are getting a bit more organized. I had a bunch of pro photos taken of my equipment plowing so I am having them printed large and framed for the walls.

We are also in full swing pulling everything apart and getting ready for winter. We have a spreader resto going on right now as well as starting general maintenance on all the equip.

The M7040's are both being equipped with rear snow blowers, extra remotes, strobes, and communication radios, and gps.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres some more maintenance going on..

Also a shot of the 67' Volvo's first visit to the shop, it still has the canadian dealers tags on the back.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well we are all set up in the new shop and office, and have everything in place and the office outfitted. Here are a few updated shots..


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks good and office looks very professional! I can't wait till I have something like that set up.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

SWEET!! Any pic's from this winter, know you haven't had much snow but....


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking shop


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Volvo is sweet .... so is everything else !!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

nice office and shop


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

merrimacmill;1296982 said:


> Well, after about a year of searching and coming very close on a different one, I finally pulled the trigger on a new shop. We now have running water, heat, 230V for the real welders, yard space, just about anything I could need at this point.
> 
> We are still in the process of getting set up, still a couple weeks away. I need to finish painting (as you can see in the pics), set up the office with the other desk, install the compressed air piping, ect.
> 
> Here are a few pics of our progress


all you need now is customers


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Those photos on your wall of your equipment working is an awesome idea! It really shows how much pride you put in your business. And your office looks nice enough for any customer meeting. I'm impressed Collin, keep it up!


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great. Do you meet with customers there or is it strictly employee use?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

merrimacmill;1297010 said:


> Heres a better shot looking towards the front of the shop from the garage door. I'm thinking that next summer I will finish the build out upstairs and turn the left side into a kitchen/employee type area that will have the refrigerator, sink, etc and then the other side will be a conference room. Those are my thoughts on what to do with it now at least.


Nice Whats the out side look like


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

njsnowremoval;1442900 said:


> Looks great. Do you meet with customers there or is it strictly employee use?


Customers, contractors I work for, subs that work for me, employees, etc...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1442853 said:


> all you need now is customers


And all you need is some common sense. Ya, I have up to 20 people on the road during an event for fun, no customers, who needs those? 

Don't even get me going on guys like you. Its such an unwarranted, and unfounded comment its ridiculous.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1442559 said:


> SWEET!! Any pic's from this winter, know you haven't had much snow but....


Well, heres a quick video that a guy who operates one of my tractors shot real quick, he posted it on his you tube account, of the other snow blowing tractor moving some piles out of the way.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

merrimacmill;1443066 said:


> Well, heres a quick video that a guy who operates one of my tractors shot real quick, he posted it on his you tube account, of the other snow blowing tractor moving some piles out of the way.


Do you guys blow that whole lot? Obv I don't know how big it is based on that single-location video but it seems like there is more to it than what is shown.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1443068 said:


> Do you guys blow that whole lot? Obv I don't know how big it is based on that single-location video but it seems like there is more to it than what is shown.


It is a very complex lot that has cars in it 24/7, and no where to pile snow. So using a combination of a Pro-Tech 10' pusher on the front, and a 7.5' blower on the back, we push to areas that have a place to blow the snow, and blow it away. Also very useful for pulling snow out of parking spaces as the become available. In this situation, if there is nowhere to blow the snow, we aim the chute so it blows in front of the auger, then when we are clear of cars and obstructions, it is rotated and blown away. Great system for a lot like this and has proved to be much more efficient than a truck. And as an added plus, with the split braking these tractors will turn just as effectively as a skid steer, which makes them just insanely maneuverable and efficient once the operator is very good with it.

People always ask how can I afford to own expensive tractors like that that we only use maybe 80-100 hours a year on a good year. With the tractor advantages in snow removal, both operationally and financially, I'm not sure how I could afford not to own them.. As I move forward these will entirely replace trucks in my operation (besides for supervisors, shoveling crews, and salting). When I really do the numbers out, trucks stop making sense for plowing. They cost so much (same as these tractors), and really are not designed for plowing. It is just so hard on them and shortens the life/increases repair costs so much that when compared to a tractor that could easily plow for 10-15 years (snow is considered easy/light work for a tractor), it just makes no sense to plow with trucks. Although for people who need that multi season, multi purpose vehicle, the truck is still a great option.

I know, a bit off topic, but just a thought I had.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RepoMan1968;1442853 said:


> all I need is common sense


:laughing:

Looks great! It's neat to watch your operation from year to year and see all the changes.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

man i love that kubota...is it just for snow or do u use it all yr round?


----------



## 2000dodge (Nov 8, 2010)

shop looks good. Do you have any pictures of all the equipment together?


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice shop/office, would love to have something like in a few years. I like the apple computers, they seem to be rare in the business world. Question for you, what business software do you run on them? I just got a mac, love it, and am looking to get some good business software on it. I'm looking at quickbooks mac.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking good man! Thumbs Up


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

The blower looks awesome for that type of work, leaves such a nice, clean finish which really has to keep the customers happy. Thumbs Up I know when I bought a truck to do driveways I had a lot of people want me to go back to clearing the driveways with the blower because of how nice it looked when I was done.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

KPZ Enterprises;1443117 said:


> man i love that kubota...is it just for snow or do u use it all yr round?


Just for snow, we have two M7040's currently with plans to add more in the coming year. It works out well because for the production they put out in the winter, compared to the relatively low cost, and the fact that they only get 80-100 hours on a good year (so far we've put about 15 hours on them this year so far), means that the longevity is really there in that purchase. That 45K tractor will last me a decade or more due to its low annual usage.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

ProLawn Outdoor;1443130 said:


> Very nice shop/office, would love to have something like in a few years. I like the apple computers, they seem to be rare in the business world. Question for you, what business software do you run on them? I just got a mac, love it, and am looking to get some good business software on it. I'm looking at quickbooks mac.


Im new to the business and have a MAC. I found a app called "Invoicing" on the app store that is really neat! I also use iWeb to produce a website for my fathers business and a team my friend made for paintball.

Not to mention the computer has Microsoft Office, so I can use excel, word, etc.

Its a great tool!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ProLawn Outdoor;1443130 said:


> Very nice shop/office, would love to have something like in a few years. I like the apple computers, they seem to be rare in the business world. Question for you, what business software do you run on them? I just got a mac, love it, and am looking to get some good business software on it. I'm looking at quickbooks mac.


Macs are hands down the only computer to have. I can't say enough, and obviously by the pictures of the office, I'm a big advocate. I've been running them for many years and would never even consider going back to Windows. The idea behind the dual screens is for event dispatch. A live GPS map on one screen, and spreadsheets with service info on the other. And I can go on and on about the usefulness of an iPad and iPhone in business. Absolute must have if you know how to utilize it properly.

As far as software goes,

1. Quickbooks 2012 for Mac for accounting
2. Operasoft (online based program) for my GPS tracking
3. Maintenance Assistant (online based program) for my equipment maintenance tracking and scheduling
4. Pages by Apple for my word processing. And yes you can export as a PDF, or Microsoft Word document so it has full compatibility, but is a much more powerful program than Word. Kind of makes Word seem prehistoric.
5. Numbers by Apple for my spreadsheets. Same applies here, you can export as an Excel file or PDF for full compatibility. This is another program that Apple put out that just makes Excel seem very Windows 98' to me. 
6. DropBox "Teams" for my file syncing and sharing across all my devices. I have access to every business document on any of my mobile devices, laptop, home computer, and office computers.

Here is a pic of one great use for an iPad with 3g. I mount it in the truck and drive around with a complete mobile weather station in my truck. I have 10 different weather apps to keep me well updated to make weather based decisions as the event progresses. Also a great place to record site checks, record and analyze ground surface temperatures in relation to air temp, dew point, humidity, etc.. I put a lot of research into any decision I make during a storm and this iPad has been such a great help so far this year.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

bought a mackbook and a monitor about a year ago, possible the greatest decision of my life, that with the combination of a 3g ipad and a crackberry, life is too easy. 

i prefer crackberry over iphone because not a huge fan of small touch screen buttons. but i am gonna switch over the the casio g zone commando because it is one tough phone.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

The cassio is a super tough phone. I have never had a phone last for more than a year (shortest span I had one last was less than a month) and I have had mine since August with no problems. I highly recommend it to anyone who needs a ruggedized smart phone.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

pushinpaul;1443194 said:


> The cassio is a super tough phone. I have never had a phone last for more than a year (shortest span I had one last was less than a month) and I have had mine since August with no problems. I highly recommend it to anyone who needs a ruggedized smart phone.


I've heard good things about that phone. I bought the Griffin Survivor case for my iPhone and it has taken a beating, and held up great. The case is really beat after a year now, but the phone is still great. http://store.griffintechnology.com/iphone/iphone-4/survivor


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

merrimacmill;1443108 said:


> It is a very complex lot that has cars in it 24/7, and no where to pile snow. So using a combination of a Pro-Tech 10' pusher on the front, and a 7.5' blower on the back, we push to areas that have a place to blow the snow, and blow it away. Also very useful for pulling snow out of parking spaces as the become available. In this situation, if there is nowhere to blow the snow, we aim the chute so it blows in front of the auger, then when we are clear of cars and obstructions, it is rotated and blown away. Great system for a lot like this and has proved to be much more efficient than a truck. And as an added plus, with the split braking these tractors will turn just as effectively as a skid steer, which makes them just insanely maneuverable and efficient once the operator is very good with it.
> 
> People always ask how can I afford to own expensive tractors like that that we only use maybe 80-100 hours a year on a good year. With the tractor advantages in snow removal, both operationally and financially, I'm not sure how I could afford not to own them.. As I move forward these will entirely replace trucks in my operation (besides for supervisors, shoveling crews, and salting). When I really do the numbers out, trucks stop making sense for plowing. They cost so much (same as these tractors), and really are not designed for plowing. It is just so hard on them and shortens the life/increases repair costs so much that when compared to a tractor that could easily plow for 10-15 years (snow is considered easy/light work for a tractor), it just makes no sense to plow with trucks. Although for people who need that multi season, multi purpose vehicle, the truck is still a great option.
> 
> I know, a bit off topic, but just a thought I had.


Thank you for that response, it was very helpful. I see all the tools that I own (both administrative as well as the physical work tools) but can get easily lost on how to implement them to their full potential. Its been trial and error at times. It seems like you have a good grasp on utilizing technology to best serve your organization. Once you find something, sticking with it and making little changes to stay ahead is key....but that general foundation needs to be laid down first. Nice job


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1443203 said:


> Thank you for that response, it was very helpful. I see all the tools that I own (both administrative as well as the physical work tools) but can get easily lost on how to implement them to their full potential. Its been trial and error at times. It seems like you have a good grasp on utilizing technology to best serve your organization. Once you find something, sticking with it and making little changes to stay ahead is key....but that general foundation needs to be laid down first. Nice job


I still have a lot of things that I lack on and feel the need to improve, as I'm sure we all do. But as always, constant revision and improvement of systems and technology is the key to staying ahead of the curve.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good man


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

merrimacmill;1443108 said:


> It is a very complex lot that has cars in it 24/7, and no where to pile snow. So using a combination of a Pro-Tech 10' pusher on the front, and a 7.5' blower on the back, we push to areas that have a place to blow the snow, and blow it away. Also very useful for pulling snow out of parking spaces as the become available. In this situation, if there is nowhere to blow the snow, we aim the chute so it blows in front of the auger, then when we are clear of cars and obstructions, it is rotated and blown away. Great system for a lot like this and has proved to be much more efficient than a truck. And as an added plus, with the split braking these tractors will turn just as effectively as a skid steer, which makes them just insanely maneuverable and efficient once the operator is very good with it.
> 
> People always ask how can I afford to own expensive tractors like that that we only use maybe 80-100 hours a year on a good year. With the tractor advantages in snow removal, both operationally and financially, I'm not sure how I could afford not to own them.. As I move forward these will entirely replace trucks in my operation (besides for supervisors, shoveling crews, and salting). When I really do the numbers out, trucks stop making sense for plowing. They cost so much (same as these tractors), and really are not designed for plowing. It is just so hard on them and shortens the life/increases repair costs so much that when compared to a tractor that could easily plow for 10-15 years (snow is considered easy/light work for a tractor), it just makes no sense to plow with trucks. Although for people who need that multi season, multi purpose vehicle, the truck is still a great option.
> 
> I know, a bit off topic, but just a thought I had.


I almost fell off my chair when I read about snow being considered light work for a tractor. We find that snow is harder on equipment than any farm job we do, the constantly changing load on the driveline, the cold, the sand and salt all are harder on equipment than farm work. I have tractors that are 27 years old and are only used for farm work and look almost new compared to our snow stuff. Tractors are still better than trucks!


----------



## patw18 (Jul 1, 2011)

That is awesome the setup u have with the apple products! I just ordered quickbooks 2012 for mac and i guess now just have to go out and change the blackberry to iphone. where do u get ur weather info from? do u use a paid site or just the basic accuweather or weather.com? sorry if u already wrote this stuff and i missed it, i just clicked to ur last page on this thread.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Deerewashed;1443185 said:


> bought a mackbook and a monitor about a year ago, possible the greatest decision of my life, that with the combination of a 3g ipad and a crackberry, life is too easy.
> 
> i prefer crackberry over iphone because not a huge fan of small touch screen buttons. but i am gonna switch over the the casio g zone commando because it is one tough phone.


if you buy that phone i will kick you in your balls for free! that thing is a pile of CRAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

i hate that phone along with about 50,000 other people, seriously type it into google and try to find one good review.

tough....maybe at first. The doors break the o rings rip, the glass breaks EASY. Its like carting a brick around in your pocket its so big.

Thats not even the bad part. The phone and ALL the updates they do to them are full of glitches, some days i just want to shoot the thing because its so pathetic trying to get things done on the web.

Its a TOY A BIG USELESS TOY!! If you want to have a compass or a thermometer or track your runs on a map its good. ( but im sure many others can do all that)

Its not a phone that can in any way shape or form benefit your business.

My contract is up in 2014 and i cant wait, hey better yet its a great phone. You get a 4G iphone and we can swap? deal?


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks much for the detailed response, I completely agree with you, i'm loving my mac. I use numbers and pages currently and I prefer these programs any day over word/excel. Definitely will be adding quickbooks mac 2012. I will look into the other programs mentioned as well, thanks again, huge help!


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Shop and office look real nice


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Shop and office look awesome. Great job! How many sqft is your shop? Do you keep most of your equipment outside or onsite during the winter? I also agree with the productivity of the mac's they are a great tool but take some getting used to compared to windows. I just wish more software was compatible with macs.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

newhere;1443705 said:


> if you buy that phone i will kick you in your balls for free! that thing is a pile of CRAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> i hate that phone along with about 50,000 other people, seriously type it into google and try to find one good review.
> 
> ...


wow....thanks for the response....think i might stick to my blackberry with otterbox after your review. thanks for responding.


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

ajordan193;1443938 said:


> Shop and office look awesome. Great job! How many sqft is your shop? Do you keep most of your equipment outside or onsite during the winter? I also agree with the productivity of the mac's they are a great tool but take some getting used to compared to windows. I just wish more software was compatible with macs.


The foot print is 24 'x 75'


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I still miss my original blackberry bold. I don't like the iphones and currently use a droid 3 bc I love keyboards. The blackberry had the least glitchy software, android and iOS have their share of problems. I have the casio g'zone flip phone for biz use as its tough and can handle the environment we work in and I leave the good/expensive phones in the truck. I'm still tempted to get the newest blackberry bold but until rim proves they'll be around for awhile ill stick to android os


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh collin, forgot to ask how the blowers r working for u. We've only done resis about 6 times so far this season and the blower cuts the route in half. I used 2 trucks to complete the route in 6-7hrs and once this season I did it with 1 tractor in 5-6hrs


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! Really nice photos


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1444160 said:


> We've only done resis about 6 times so far this season* and the blower cuts the route in half. I used 2 trucks to complete the route in 6-7hrs and once this season I did it with 1 tractor in 5-6hrs*


:salute::salute::salute::salute:


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice shop.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe I am the odd ball out but I have had the commando for almost a year and love it. The my previous casio the rock I had problems with and before that the boulder was pretty good to me. I havent had one problem with the commando yet knock on wood Its my first smart phone and I will say that I will always have a smart phone now!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I like it!!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I love your threads, the 7040's are my favorite. I have one of your pictures as a background on my phone lol. The 3500 SRW on your deckover hauling what I think might be the second 7040 you bought? Do you ever get jobs to do for them outside winter? Like you did those hay bales on a beach as a retainer or whatever. Was that an odd ball thing?


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

Shop looks good Colin. I like the vid of the blower in action. It would be awesome to see more pics and videos. Now all we need is some snow.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

SmokeyBacon;1445700 said:


> I love your threads, the 7040's are my favorite. I have one of your pictures as a background on my phone lol. The 3500 SRW on your deckover hauling what I think might be the second 7040 you bought? Do you ever get jobs to do for them outside winter? Like you did those hay bales on a beach as a retainer or whatever. Was that an odd ball thing?


Occasionally we will have a use for them outside of the winter season, but its rare. They're paid for all year through snow, so if something comes along for them its great, otherwise I have no problem letting them sit and not rack up hours/usage. We do use one to load mulch at the yard, as well as move trailers around (easier with the 3pt hitch rather than lining up a truck everytime), and also to feed laborers mulch on a large site. A lot of guys use a skid steer for this, but I don't like leaving the tire marks all over a parking lot just for mulch so the tractors work well for this.

The beach erosion project was a very odd deal for us, but at the same time a lot of fun and pretty interesting. It wasn't something we engineered or designed, but being hired for the equipment hours was nice. The tractors proved to be very efficient on the beach project due to the clearance and ground speed. I think the only other option would have been a CTL or MTL, but with a much slower ground speed and lower clearance. Most of the hay bales had to be moved, individually, a mile or so down the beach to feed the excavator.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

If they're budgetted soley for snow and they can sit thats awesome. What you said earlier about having low usage, and in turn, having a longer period of operation makes alot of sense. They will last years to come, with less maintenance. Hopefully you can get more odd ball work to keep them busy and a little extra cash! Shop looks awesome by the way!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Colin,

What brand are your inverted blowers, we are looking into running a similar setup for next season. How are they holding up? Any advice on how you marketed the service would be appreciated.

-Chris


----------

